# Age estimate?



## Dessy (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello everyone  I have a sulcata baby and i was wondering if you could help me determine his age? The pet shop i got him at told me he was about three months. Also the people that told me to buy a red heat lamp and feed him collar greens and strawberries...
So i don't know if that is an accurate age estimate. Here are some pictures i took on the first day i got him July 28, 2015 to now  i want to know so i can throw him a birthday celebration.


----------



## Dessy (Mar 24, 2016)

Here are the photos from July


----------



## Dessy (Mar 24, 2016)

This month


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2016)

Collard greens and strawberries is not a very good diet for a sulcata tortoise. I'm sure you've found the food lists by now, right?


----------



## Dessy (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes i was just trying to imply that the pet shop owner didnt really know good information so i doubt that i could beliee anything he says


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2016)

I see an egg tooth and just a single growth line. The tortoise in the first picture is less than 6 weeks old. I would guess it 3-4 weeks out of the egg in that picture.


----------



## Dessy (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 25, 2016)

Tom said:


> I see an egg tooth and just a single growth line. The tortoise in the first picture is less than 6 weeks old. I would guess it 3-4 weeks out of the egg in that picture.


What is an "egg tooth"?

Also, that is one adorable sulcata!  I hope s/he lives a long, healthy, and happy life with you, @Dessy!


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 25, 2016)

In the picture you can see a tiny pointed whitish projection right below the nostrils. This "caruncle" or egg tooth is what baby chelonians use to help slice through the membrane in the egg and push open the shell. It drops off in 3-4 weeks


----------



## Tom (Mar 25, 2016)

Markw84 said:


> In the picture you can see a tiny pointed whitish projection right below the nostrils. This "caruncle" or egg tooth is what baby chelonians use to help slice through the membrane in the egg and push open the shell. It drops off in 3-4 weeks



Just because I love discussing all things tortoise with you…

I was told a few years back that they reabsorb the egg tooth and that it doesn't fall off. What have your observations been? I just know the darn thing is gone after a few weeks.

Also, in some weird dry raised cases, I've seen the egg tooth last 6 weeks.


@Dessy , I hope you don't mind this little tangent on your thread. If we stretch just a little, I think its still relevant to your question and topic, right?


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 25, 2016)

Tom said:


> Just because I love discussing all things tortoise with you…
> 
> I was told a few years back that they reabsorb the egg tooth and that it doesn't fall off. What have your observations been? I just know the darn thing is gone after a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Well, now I'll start having to pay more attention with my next hatchlings! Can't say I've every seen one that's "fallen off". nor have I noticed one that I saw getting smaller or dissolved. Like you, I just know it's gone in roughly a month!!


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 25, 2016)

Markw84 said:


> In the picture you can see a tiny pointed whitish projection right below the nostrils. This "caruncle" or egg tooth is what baby chelonians use to help slice through the membrane in the egg and push open the shell. It drops off in 3-4 weeks





Tom said:


> Just because I love discussing all things tortoise with you…
> 
> I was told a few years back that they reabsorb the egg tooth and that it doesn't fall off. What have your observations been? I just know the darn thing is gone after a few weeks.
> 
> Also, in some weird dry raised cases, I've seen the egg tooth last 6 weeks.


Thanks to you both! Very informative. I always enjoy these little tortie tidbits!  I did find this term here: http://www.tortoise-protection-group.org.uk/site/95.asp Good stuff!


----------



## Tom (Mar 25, 2016)

Markw84 said:


> Well, now I'll start having to pay more attention with my next hatchlings! Can't say I've every seen one that's "fallen off". nor have I noticed one that I saw getting smaller or dissolved. Like you, I just know it's gone in roughly a month!!



See! Now some serious hatchling tortoise egg tooth research can get under way!!!

Does the egg tooth fall off, or is it reabsorbed? Perhaps daily pics from hatching until the full disappearance of the egg tooth will answer this question? What if its different for different species?


----------



## Pearly (Mar 25, 2016)

Ahhhhhh.....! I see!!!! So my baby Tucker was much younger than what the seller was saying! Just as I was suspecting! It all makes sense now! Dessy your baby sully is precious!!!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 25, 2016)

Look at that veggie stained mouth !! So cute !!


----------



## Pearly (Mar 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> See! Now some serious hatchling tortoise egg tooth research can get under way!!!
> 
> Does the egg tooth fall off, or is it reabsorbed? Perhaps daily pics from hatching until the full disappearance of the egg tooth will answer this question? What if its different for different species?


Are we talking about these:


???! These pics were taken a month after our babies were shipped to us. They were approx 1.5-2 inch carapace, and baby-Tucker had very fresh plastron scar from his yolk sac


----------



## Dessy (Mar 27, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> What is an "egg tooth"?
> 
> Also, that is one adorable sulcata!  I hope s/he lives a long, healthy, and happy life with you, @Dessy!


 Thank you!!! He's my baby


----------



## Dessy (Mar 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> Just because I love discussing all things tortoise with you…
> 
> I was told a few years back that they reabsorb the egg tooth and that it doesn't fall off. What have your observations been? I just know the darn thing is gone after a few weeks.
> 
> ...


 I dont mind one bit!


----------



## Dessy (Mar 27, 2016)

Here are some recent pics!


----------



## Dessy (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Pearly (Mar 27, 2016)

Dessy said:


> Here are some recent pics!


Omg!!!! I want that dog!!!!!!


----------



## Dessy (Mar 27, 2016)

@Pearly he is a big baby! Here's him as he ran off with leos zucchini...


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 27, 2016)

Dessy said:


> @Pearly he is a big baby! Here's him as he ran off with leos zucchini...


Awee!
He looks so guilty


----------

